
PHP 7.4 beta 1 is released - brendt_gd
https://externals.io/message/106249
======
brendt_gd
A complete list of new features, changes and deprecations can be found here:
[https://stitcher.io/blog/new-in-php-74](https://stitcher.io/blog/new-in-
php-74)

